# is this considered wildlife?



## kodakrome (Feb 21, 2018)

I took this in December, while walking with my wife on the beach. I don't bring my big camera to the beach, but I did have a powershot in my pocket.
My crabby friend welcomes you to the shore.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Kodakrome. 
Nice shot, interesting colouration of the claws! 
Was it wild? I assume yes!
Was it alive? Again assume yes! 
Wild and signs of life= wildlife!  ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 21, 2018)

kodakrome said:


> I took this in December, while walking with my wife on the beach. I don't bring my big camera to the beach, but I did have a powershot in my pocket.
> My crabby friend welcomes you to the shore.



If he is a very private crab and you scared of his next meal, I would say " WILD???? I was bloody furious!"


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 21, 2018)

This is considered food...OK, wildlife, too.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 21, 2018)

I *KNOW* this crab!!!


His name is "Gumbo"!!!


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2018)

kodakrome said:


> I took this in December, while walking with my wife on the beach. I don't bring my big camera to the beach, but I did have a powershot in my pocket.
> My crabby friend welcomes you to the shore.



Hi kodakrome,

Wildlife traditionally refers to undomesticated animal species.

I assume this crab is undomesticated....So yes, it's wildlife. 

Nice shot!


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 21, 2018)

kodakrome said:


> I took this in December, while walking with my wife on the beach. I don't bring my big camera to the beach, but I did have a powershot in my pocket.
> My crabby friend welcomes you to the shore.



Definitely wildlife....

The domesticated ones wear pants......


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 21, 2018)

Dozed off and the tide went out...



Crab on Trinidad Beach by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## RGF (Feb 21, 2018)

cayenne said:


> I *KNOW* this crab!!!
> 
> 
> His name is "Gumbo"!!!



Sounds delicious


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 21, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Definitely wildlife....
> 
> The domesticated ones wear pants......



Best response - ha!


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks for the comments, guys!


----------



## ISv (Feb 21, 2018)

One day I was looking for domesticated crabs on the beach (with pants off course ) and didn't find any! 
But there was a lot of wildlife there...
8)


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 22, 2018)

I did find one with his pants (or house) on - so this is *not *wildlife?? 

Wiebe.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 9, 2018)

Wildlife until he hits the steamer and then the plate. Once that happens he's just dinner.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 9, 2018)

Kodakrome - Great fun shot; but wait... didn't you see the other thread on the 4000D? It was determined that powershots - especially superzoom versions - are unacceptable. You shouldn't carry one! You are supposed to use either your smartphone or SL-2 with telephoto lens!


----------



## ISv (Mar 10, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> I did find one with his pants (or house) on - so this is *not *wildlife??
> 
> Wiebe.



Nice shot Wiebe! I also found one with house, and it even can say Hi! But still wildlife (even protected!).
BTW - your guy, hmm... is that kind of gesture too ;D?!


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 10, 2018)

kodakrome said:


> I took this in December, while walking with my wife on the beach. I don't bring my big camera to the beach, but I did have a powershot in my pocket.
> My crabby friend welcomes you to the shore.


Nice shot!
Looks like a difficult lighting situation with a small camera.
It may not be grand like a lioness on a kill, but it is wildlife. Small counts. You have to grab what you can, where you can.

Scott


----------



## sanj (Mar 10, 2018)

Bit overexposed. No? "Friendly"


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi Sanj. 
You could be right, but this is a very subjective thing, I think the ideal would be somewhere around 2/3 of the way to yours, ie 1/3 lighter than yours! Again purely subjective no absolutely correct answer! 
Perhaps the shot owner was intending to show the scene as it looked to their eyes? 

Cheers, Graham. 



sanj said:


> Bit overexposed. No? "Friendly"


----------

